# How to get this lighting?



## Gigga (Jan 29, 2015)

How is this lighting effect done? Is there specific hardware that could lead me to this type of photography? Thanks!

*Please do not post photos to which you do not hold rights.  You may post a link.*


----------



## Forkie (Jan 29, 2015)

This looks to me like simply on-camera flash on an old disposable film camera.


----------



## Designer (Jan 29, 2015)

Unmodified flash on camera.

Something you should not copy, IMO.

Also, I presume this is not your photograph, so please take down the photograph and publish a link to it instead.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 29, 2015)

Not only should you not copy the type of lighting, but you should also not use images you don't have any rights to.

But, if you, for some strange reason, think the most common form of flash photography is something you want to emulate, it's stupendously easy.

Just make sure the flash is as close to the lens as possible and aimed in the same direction.  You'll end up with utterly unflattering facial light, narrow, skinny shadows around everything and tons of glaring reflections.


----------



## DavidVote (Jan 29, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Not only should you not copy the type of lighting, but you should also not use images you don't have any rights to.
> 
> But, if you, for some strange reason, think the most common form of flash photography is something you want to emulate, it's stupendously easy.
> 
> Just make sure the flash is as close to the lens as possible and aimed in the same direction.  You'll end up with utterly unflattering facial light, narrow, skinny shadows around everything and tons of glaring reflections.



This sounds interesting. What was the picture?


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 29, 2015)

DavidVote said:


> This sounds interesting. What was the picture?



About the most boring and unflattering shot I've seen in days.  A woman in her skivvies leaning against the wall, a TV in a hutch netxt to here, and the feet of some person laying in bed.  On-camera flash, with it's attendant harsh shadows and flat lighting, with obligatory glaring reflection in TV screen.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 29, 2015)

it looked like something took a shot using a polaroid with a flash bar.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 29, 2015)

Or a compact / P&S.


----------



## Designer (Jan 29, 2015)

DavidVote said:


> This sounds interesting. What was the picture?



We get this type of "inquiry" every once in a while here.  My hunch is that someone wants to catch a TPF member giving positive comments on a crap photo. 

(description of photo)

The photographer and a young woman are in a cheap motel room.  The man is lying on the bed with his shoes off, wearing trousers and socks.  The woman is leaning on the wall is wearing what looks like it could be underwear or pajamas.  A television set is directly opposite the photographer and reflects the flash as a bright spot.  There is substantial fall-off of the flash which makes a progressively darkening circular artifact. 

(further commentary)

Inquiries such as this raise a caution flag for me because I can't imagine anyone really wanting to copy the photograph.


----------



## DavidVote (Jan 29, 2015)

Designer said:


> DavidVote said:
> 
> 
> > This sounds interesting. What was the picture?
> ...



I was interested because OP wanted to know how to replicate a photo in which members here deemed as bad. I wanted to see for myself.


----------



## Designer (Jan 29, 2015)

I think you can replicate the light by selecting a subject near a wall.  Aim your flash at the subject, making sure it is set to "telephoto" (narrow beam).  Snap the photo, and see if there is noticeable falloff from your subject out toward the outer edges of the circle of light.


----------



## Forkie (Jan 29, 2015)

To play devil's advocate for a moment and in defence of the OP, the on-camera flash look, whether we like it or not, is actually a very trendy look at the moment.  American Apparel's entire branding is based upon the on-camera flash style and Terry Richardson made a very successful career out of it, shooting for Vogue, GQ and a whole host of A-List celebrities.

Whether we like the style or not is up to us, but the OP didn't ask whether we liked it or not, he asked how to emulate it.  So, I think the "Don't bother, it's crap" or the "Why would you want to copy that?" remarks are neither helpful nor in the spirit of this forum, where we profess that it's a place to come and learn.  I don't generally like shots of random people in the street, but I wouldn't berate anyone on this forum who wanted to shoot that stuff (and there are a LOT of those around here!).


----------



## Designer (Jan 29, 2015)

Forkie said:


> Whether we like the style or not is up to us, but the OP didn't ask whether we liked it or not, he asked how to emulate it.  So, I think the "Don't bother, it's crap" or the "Why would you want to copy that?" remarks are neither helpful nor in the spirit of this forum, where we profess that it's a place to come and learn.  I don't generally like shots of random people in the street, but I wouldn't berate anyone on this forum who wanted to shoot that stuff (and there are a LOT of those around here!).





Designer said:


> Unmodified flash on camera.


See?  I answered his question yet my post gets no respect.  How much more direct can an answer be?  Direct and accurate.  To the point.  Helpful as heck.


----------



## photoguy99 (Jan 29, 2015)

You are a God among Men, and I revere you as such.


----------



## Forkie (Jan 29, 2015)

Designer said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> > Whether we like the style or not is up to us, but the OP didn't ask whether we liked it or not, he asked how to emulate it.  So, I think the "Don't bother, it's crap" or the "Why would you want to copy that?" remarks are neither helpful nor in the spirit of this forum, where we profess that it's a place to come and learn.  I don't generally like shots of random people in the street, but I wouldn't berate anyone on this forum who wanted to shoot that stuff (and there are a LOT of those around here!).
> ...




You did indeed!


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 29, 2015)

Hey, _someone _has to stand up and say, "Hey, that's crap!"  Otherwise, we'll just get more crap as a result.

And we have enough crap as it is now.


----------



## beachrat (Jan 29, 2015)

The only thing missing from that shot was a current Daily News and a hostage note.


----------



## mandi_stardust (Feb 12, 2015)

Chuckles to self and wishes that I could've at least seen the photo


----------

